# [Réseau] Je n'arrive pas installer le réseau !

## -Carton-

Bonsoir,

Je suis en train d'installer Gentoo. J'ai des problèmes avec l'installation du réseau. J'ai suivi les instructions sur cette page : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-sparc.xml?part=1&chap=3, demander des conseils à des amis mais rien à y faire rien ne marche ! 

ifconfig répond exactement ce qu'il faut (cf. 1er exemple de code sur la page citée ci-dessus.). Il manque juste la 3ème ligne       " inet6 addr: fe80::**:ba8f:****/** Scope:Link ".

Savez-vous d'où viens l'erreur ?

Merci d'avance !Last edited by -Carton- on Sun Oct 30, 2005 7:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

Heu, si tu n'as pas cette ligne, c'est que tu n'as pas le support ipv6 dans le kernel. Mais utilises-tu vraiment l'ipv6 ? si non, ce n'est pas grave, ce n'est pas ça qui fera que ton réseau ne marchera pas.

bon, par contre, si tu veux utiliser l'ipv6, c'est vrai, l'ipv6 ne marchera pas  :Smile: 

----------

## -Carton-

je ne connaissais pas ça mais j'ai regardé ce que c'est et non ca me sera inutile. Excuse mon ignorance.

Je n'arrive tjr pas à faire marcher le reseau....

----------

## boozo

'alute

et bienvenue sur le forum   :Smile:   pourrais-tu editer ton titre stp merci

et également ceci (section 3.) pour que nous puissions t'aider efficacement   :Wink: 

----------

## -Carton-

je fais "ifconfig" à plusieurs reprises et je vois que des données circulent sur le réseau (les chiffres de la ligne 7 augmentent). Cela veut dire qu'il marche, mais alors pourquoi les pings sur google.com par ex ne répondent pas ?

(excuse moi, je suis nouveau, j'essaierai de mieux poster mes questions les prochaines fois)

----------

## guilc

 *-Carton- wrote:*   

> je fais "ifconfig" à plusieurs reprises et je vois que des données circulent sur le réseau (les chiffres de la ligne 7 augmentent). Cela veut dire qu'il marche, mais alors pourquoi les pings sur google.com par ex ne répondent pas ?

 

Ta connexion est sensé fonctionner comment ? tu as un routeur ? tu utilises rp-pppoe ? un modem style freebox ?

Essaye de donner exactement quelle est ta configuration a ce niveau, sinon, c'est dur de t'aider.

Si les chiffres augementent, oui, des paquets passent sur le réseau. Mais si il y a un problème de routage ou de configuration autre, ils n'arrivent pas a destination...

----------

## -Carton-

j'ai un routeur adsl Netopia Cayman 3341 (fourni par bluewin (FAI suisse)).

Je souhaite utiliser Ipv4 via DHCP et le problème doit venir de là, je pense car pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu à configurer quelque chose comme ça.

----------

## blorent

il faut configurer ton routeur pour qu'il fasse office de serveur DHCP avant tout.  

Vérifie aussi ton fichier /etc/resolv.conf, si tu n'arrives pas à atteindre google.com ça peut venir d'une absence de DNS.

----------

## -Carton-

il y a 2 nameserver dans ce fichier et c'est tout. l'erreur doit venir de là, je pense.

----------

## creuvard

Tu pourrais nous donner le résultat d'un ifconfig ainsi que celui d'un more /etc/conf.d/net histoire d'être sur que tu utilise le dhcp ?

Tu arrive a pinger ton routeur ?

En ce qui conserne ton /etc/resolv.conf le fait qu'il y ait que 2 nameserver n'est pas le problème a mon avis. (a condition que ce soit bien les bonnes ip.)

----------

## DidgeriDude

Tu te connectes par interface ethx à ton modem routeur ? Si oui, donne-nous ton /etc/conf.d/net...

Et quelle est ton adresse de routeur ?

----------

## -Carton-

Je me connecte par interface eth0.

résultat de more /etc/conf.d/net : 

#This network configuration was written by net-setup

iface_eth0="192.168.1.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

résultat de ifconfig : 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:F4:72:68:37

          inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

            UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1749 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:155 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:1984 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:245988 (240.2 Kb)  TX bytes:16444 (16.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xc000

J'arrive à pinger mon routeur. (192.168.1.1)

----------

## Ey

EDIT : attend t'en es pas du tout là dans ton install....

si tu veux configurer ton réseau il te suffit de taper dhcpcd eth0

----------

## -Carton-

ben quand je tape ça, ca marque ca tourne deja mais ca change rien au problème !

----------

## Ey

```
ifconfig eth0

route -n
```

PS : 192.168.1.1 c'est pas ton routeur c'est ton PC (ifconfig renvoie que ton IP est 192.168.1.1 ce qui me parrait bizarre pour ne pas dire plus...)

----------

## -Carton-

Kernel IP routing table

Destination            Gateway        Genmask           Flags Metric ref   Use Iface

192.168.1.0           0.0.0.0          255.255.255.0      U        0       0    0     eth0

127.0.0.1               127.0.0.1      255.0.0.0             UG      0       0    0     lo

0.0.0.0                   192.168.1.1  0.0.0.0                UG       0       0    0     eth0

pour ifconfig :

inet addr:192.168.1.38  Bcast:255.255.255.255   Mask:255.255.255.0

y a une erreur sur le broadcast là non?

----------

## Ey

 *-Carton- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> ...

 

Bon maintenant que tu as une IP digne de ce nom (192.168.1.38 ) tu pingues ton routeur ?, ta config DNS donne quoi ?

```
ping 192.168.1.1

cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

EDIT : pour le broadcast on s'en tape tu ne t'en servira de toute façon pas.

----------

## -Carton-

le ping y joue sur le routeur et pr le resolv.conf ca donne :

nameserver 195.130.130.5

----------

## Ey

 *-Carton- wrote:*   

> le ping y joue

 

Je comprends pas trop ce que ça veut dire mais à supposer que ça veut dire que ça répond, tu ne peux toujours pas pinguer www.google.fr par exemple ?

----------

## -Carton-

non y me dit tjr : unknow host www.google.ch

----------

## Ey

 *-Carton- wrote:*   

> non y me dit tjr : unknow host www.google.ch

 

Et tu arrives à pinguer ta DNS ? 

```
ping 195.130.130.5
```

----------

## -Carton-

ca donne => network is unreachable

----------

## Ey

 *-Carton- wrote:*   

> ca donne => network is unreachable

 

C'est très bizarre parce que c'est incompatible avec l'existance d'une route par défaut... 

```
route -n
```

 renvoie toujours la même chose ?

----------

## -Carton-

non y a plus la derniere ligne (la 3eme) et à la 2eme la destination à changer de 127.0.0.1 à 127.0.0.0 maintenant.

----------

## Ey

Bon on va essayer de refaire ça proprement : on arrete tous les dhcpcd qui peuvent tourner :

```
killall dhcpcd
```

Ensuite on redémarre calmement dhcpcd

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

puis tu vérifies que tout va bien avec

```
ifconfig eth0

route -n
```

(la ligne avec 0.0.0.0 est indispensable c'est elle qui correspond à la notion de gateway)

Ensuite tu reregardes ce que t'as comme DNS

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

puis tu retentes de la pinguer

----------

## -Carton-

les pings sur google marchent tjr pas.

ifconfig : inet addr 192.168.1.38 bcast : 255.255.255.255 mask:255.255.255.0

pour route -n : 

destination / gateway / genmask

192.168.1.0 / 0.0.0.0 / 255.255.255.0

127.0.0.0 / 127.0.0.1 / 255.0.0.0

0.0.0.0 / 192.168.1.1 / 0.0.0.0

resolv.conf : nameserver 192.168.1.1

----------

## kernelsensei

si t'arrives a pinger le routeur, c'est peut etre au niveau routeur que ca foire ? c'est quoi comme routeur ?

----------

## -Carton-

un netopia cayman 3341.

c'est possible mais je vois pas pourquoi pasque je peux me connecter à internet sur les PC qui tournent sur mac os, ubuntu ou winXP

----------

## Ey

Le message d'erreur quand tu tentes de pinguer google c'est toujours unknown host ?

----------

## -Carton-

oui

----------

## Ey

 *-Carton- wrote:*   

> oui

 

Bon je sais plus ce qu'il y a sur le livecd donc ça va être au choix : hostx, host, nslookup.

```
hostx www.google.fr

hostx www.google.fr 192.168.1.1
```

----------

## kernelsensei

Une idée a 2 balles ... t'as quoi comme MTU sur ton interface reseau et sur ton routeur ?

----------

## -Carton-

les 3 commandes existent pas

----------

## Ey

 *-Carton- wrote:*   

> les 3 commandes existent pas

 

et dig ?

----------

## -Carton-

marche pas non plus

----------

## kernelsensei

et concernant le mtu ?

```
ifconfig eth0|grep -i mtu
```

et pour le routeur je sais pas ou ca se trouve, mais ca doit etre quelque part  :Wink: 

----------

## -Carton-

mtu : 1500

----------

## kernelsensei

apres ton dhcpcd et tout, essaye 

```
ifconfig eth0 mtu 1400
```

 et re-essaye un ping vers 195.130.130.5

----------

## fb99

je n'ai pas tout dsl d'avance.

Mais ayant à peu près le même routeur que toi, je te donne mon /etc/conf.d/net et je pense que ça devrait marcher.

 *Quote:*   

> modules=( "ifconfig" )
> 
> modules_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )
> 
> iface_eth0="dhcp"
> ...

 

et aussi /etc/conf.d/dhcp qu'il faut configuré.

 *Quote:*   

> IFACE="eth0"
> 
> DHCPD_OPTS="-q"
> 
> 

 

enjoy   :Wink: 

[EDIT]: qu'est-ce que je peux en dire des conneries quand je suis fatigué

alors killall dhcpcd suivit d'un dhcpcd eth0 devrait mieux joué dsl[/code]

----------

## -Carton-

après avoir tout refait (killall, dhcpcd eth0 et ifconfig eth0 mtu 1400), les pings sur 192.130.130.5 marchent pas...

network is unreachableLast edited by -Carton- on Mon Oct 31, 2005 12:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -Carton-

quand je fais un net-setup eth0, je sais pas ce que je dois mettre dans DNS search Suffix !

je pige pas pourquoi j'ai autant de problèmes.....

----------

## -Carton-

alors j'ai pu plus ou moins resoudre mon probleme.

Je possede un switch ethernet et c'est là que tout foirait ! 

J'ai essaye de brancher ma carte reseau directement sur le routeur sans passer par le switch et ca s'est mis à marcher niquel !!!!!! 

Maintenant reste à savoir comment faire marcher le reseau en passant par le switch car le PC sous gentoo est destiné à être un serveur web donc je suis obligé de passer par le swtich pour pouvoir me connecter depuis les autres ordis.

Une idée ??

----------

## guilc

Question con : y aurait pas un cable croisé dans l'histoire ?   :Laughing: 

de PC a switch, on met des cables droits de PC à PC ou de PC a routeur, des cables croisés, mais que dans ces cas la.

----------

## -Carton-

ouff le cable que j'utilise on me l'a donné, faut que je demande au gars car je me suis jms posé la question... lol

----------

